# 6 weeks Pregnant with identical twins having trouble :(



## schar26

I just had an ultrasound on Friday 5 weeks 5 days right on target with my days. Heartbeat 98, 102.. The doc said this was good for being so early. Well sorry TMI I had pink mucousy discharge not a lot and only once today. I could live with this however the horrible nausea I had since 4.5 weeks and even around noon today has completely disappeared. It doesn't make sense. I have a 2 early m/c this year though only 4 weeks. I am on progesterone this time. Does this sound like a miscarriage to everyone? I am going to try to get into the doc if they will allow it tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## maggie111

Oh that doesn't sound like a miscarriage at all! I had some spotting when I wiped - it might have looked mucousy except I hardly had any discharge, otherwise it might have mixed. (Urgh, too early in the morning to type all this!! :lol: )

I was 8 weeks pregnant, went to the hospital for a scan which is how I knew I had twins! I've had 4 scans all together so I'm sure they're still in there! lol!

The starting and stopping of your morning sickness isn't a sign either. I agree it's good to see a doctor just to put yourself at ease but I'm sure everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## Cabbage

Hi, Congrats on your pregnancy!! I am pregnant with identical twins also:

I had a red bleed at 4 weeks, round about the time my period was due. I told my Mom I had miscarried again and recorded it on my ovulation chart as a period, had a good cry etc etc. 

Well, the bleeding didn't last and I continued doing pregnancy tests and the line got more and more pronounced every day. 

After a week or so, I spotted a little bit, similar to how you describe; mucousy pink tinged, but that too subsided. I was sure I was going to miscarry again, but here I am just about to turn 25 weeks! Don't worry unless the spotting gets heavy and continues... 

I think the red bleed I had was what they call 'breakthrough bleeding' and the pink mucous was just the bean burrowing deeper into the uterus. 

Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey honey, having had two recent miscarriages myself, can totally relate to how anxious you must be feeling BUT in all my successful pregnancies I bled early on (sometimes bright red and lots). My symptoms also ebbed and flowed, even with the twins, and I had days with no symptoms, then a few days later I'd be as sick as a dog again. In my miscarried pregnancies I never had symptoms right from day one, which was unusual for me and is what alerted me to the possibility of a loss. 

Bleeding without miscarriage is very common sweetie so don't lose hope. Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## schar26

thank you all for the kind words. I have been pregnant 7 times and never had spotting. My first two were early m/c 1 @5weeks, 2nd 11dpo, 3rd my 26week healthy almost 4yr old due to incompetent cervixand, 4th my nearly 3yr old. cerclage at 14weeks, 5th this past Feb I believe not quite 4 weeks and 6th 4.2 weeks in May. These babies is are first ones thanks to increase to make it to this stage where a heart beat could be viewed. I think I took my progesterone too late about 4-5hrs. I forgot it in the morning went out and seen the pink spotting/muc. The weird thing is up until about an hour after spotting I had the worst nausea since 4 weeks then nothing not the slightest bit of a food aversion. So until about 3pm my nausea was horrible we went to the olive garden and literally zabout 2 hrs later until now no nausea. :shrug:
Again thank you for your relies I am waiting until 8am and praying I can get in to the doc to see my 2 health hb.


----------



## schar26

I have had some mild cramping though am constipated no less.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ohhh I had spotting and full on proper bleeds throughout my whole first trimester. I thought I lost the pregnancy at 8 weeks because it was so heavy. But nope... my twinnies are 13 months old now :D 

Its hard not to be scared but spotting and bleeding in multiple pregnancy is mega common. And its totally normal for symptoms like nausea to come and go.

Congratulations btw x


----------



## schar26

henrysmumkaz said:


> Ohhh I had spotting and full on proper bleeds throughout my whole first trimester. I thought I lost the pregnancy at 8 weeks because it was so heavy. But nope... my twinnies are 13 months old now :D
> 
> Its hard not to be scared but spotting and bleeding in multiple pregnancy is mega common. And its totally normal for symptoms like nausea to come and go.
> 
> Congratulations btw x

Thank you. I am going in for an ultrasound at 10:45 crossing my fingers and praying.


----------



## Cabbage

Keep us posted, hope everything goes OK for you :hugs:


----------



## schar26

Went good. There is a blood clot next to the gestational sac. The babies hb are 117 &119 they are measuring right on 6wk 1 day. Still a slight chance for m/c just gonna keep praying th e doc says he commonly sees clots in other pregnancies. We believe they may share the same placenta though we will have to deliver at 32wks.


----------



## Cabbage

Great news! Just take it a day at a time! Try to take it easy, eat a lot and as healthy as possible


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aw I'm so pleased they're both there, teeny hearts beating away :)

Rest rest rest x


----------

